# Rescheduling the aptitude test?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jabackf said:


> I have my NJATC aptitude test coming in two weeks. I've been trying to cram for it. Math has never exactly been my strongest subject and I just barely managed a passing grade in Algebra 1 in high school. I understand math skills are important for electricians, but I feel like it's something I can improve upon and overcome with a little time and dedication. I thought I would just be able to brush up on the algebra and get myself prepared for the test. Unfortunately I'm struggling more than I anticipated. I'm finding that I'm having to relearn basic algebra all over again. :wallbash:
> 
> I don't feel like I'm going to be prepared at all. I'm starting to consider calling the training center and asking if they can push it up a month or more to give me more time to study. It might set things back a bit for me, but it's better than failing the test and having to wait six months to retake it. What do you guys think? Would they even be willing to reschedule it that far ahead?


I don't know if they will or not,so find someone fast that will help you with electrical math questions while you still have the time.

Welcome to the forum and good luck on the test.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Also don't sweat it out you will be fine....:thumbsup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

IIRC its just basic arithmetic (for example 1/4 divided by 34/14), and orthographic projections.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

It's an *aptitude test *not a math test. You get plenty of help in class if needed.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure what these guys are talking about but that test was far from basic here in NJ. 

Try this website out, I went through algebra 2 along with the graphing section.

Http://library.thinkquest.org/20991/intro.html.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I should also make it clear I tested for outside lineman.

I had 5 questions dealing with patterns, then about 10-15 with equations, 5-6 with tables relating to graphs, then graphs to tables. It's a pretty serious amount of algebra. If you go to http://library.thinkquest.org/20991/intro.html that is where I retaught myself everything. I went from pre algebra all the way through algebra and a little into algebra 2. It takes a lot of studying, but I got a six out of nine on my test, second highest in my class so it definitely works. The sample test gives you the gist of things but the algebra does get more complicated than just that. Just remember all your order of operations.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry for multiple responses but also, out here... They don't reschedule. You don't go you don't get in simple as that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Sorry for multiple responses but also, out here... They don't reschedule. You don't go you don't get in simple as that.


Post all you want,I do...:laughing:


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha I'm just trying to get him as much info as possible. I was shocked by my test. I took it march 15. I'm just happy I did what I considered over studying... Turned out it was barely enough.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Sorry for multiple responses but also, out here... They don't reschedule. You don't go you don't get in simple as that.


Expect them to also lock the door at precisely the indicated time. be early


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

funny thing, iwent to almost all my algebra classes and struggled. only went to half my geometry classes and passed. what do i use more?:whistling2:


----------

